# record sound in OS X



## popey.marin (Jul 10, 2002)

Hello
I would like to make an application that talk to the sound card to get samples from the microphone.
I know it is possible under OS 9, but I can't find  anything to do this on os X ...
I've looked on apple's website, but they mainly talk about drivers.

Does someone know how to do this ?

jerome Duquennoy


----------



## voice- (Jul 10, 2002)

Can I take it you want an application to record sound? That'd make sense, cause OS X can't do that without 3rd party software. I had the problems myself and Amadeus solved them perfectly. Look for it on VersionTracker


----------



## popey.marin (Jul 10, 2002)

It is a bit more complex : I want to get a sound, and then process it ... so, I get to get the samples directly out of the audio card ...


----------



## 96.9 (Jul 22, 2002)

Emagic was just bought by apple July 1st 2002 .

There will be killah sound software for OS X soon .

Check out this for now and see if you can find anything useful .

http://osx.hyperjeff.net/Apps/AudioMusic.html


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 22, 2002)

sound studio by felt tip is pretty good, check it out on versiontracker. I also like amadeus.


----------

